# AK-- finally got the true display tank set up (10/12/2005)



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Way to stay positive, GMF!!! I've got some micranthemoides *and* umbrosum growing in a pond out behind my house. If you want some, just ask (I'll even cover the shipping)! Post a list of what you're looking for. I don't have too many exotics, but I'd gladly ship you want I could.

A good positive attitude will serve you very well in life. Way to go! And glad to hear you are safe!!!!
Brian.


----------



## kenneth_kpe (Jan 25, 2005)

roud: thats the spirit!!!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*Coolness!*

I was wondering what happened to you! Glad you found a spot to hang until Tulane is operational again. And glad also to hear that you are planting again! Can't wait to see and hear about the progress!!!! Wish I had some stuff to offer you but my one nano is struggling at the moment. :icon_redf


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your support! I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

I can't wait to start a new one also. Currently I am trying to find a place to live. Something was telling me to pack my lighting and co2 regulator to save money on rebuying it, but no I left it home. What a [email protected]$$.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

*Update 9/16*

Hey guys, some plants reached me before the tanks did, so today I bought an aqua vase to be the temporary home of my plants. 










Ok, and I also bought some cherry shrimp. Yes, it was impulsive, and the tank is not matured well, but I can't be sure if I'll see cherries again soon. Unfortunately, I think all 4 of them are females. :icon_frow I'm hoping the eggs that are already being carried by two of them are already fertilized, but I guess that might be hoping for too much . . .


----------



## victri (Dec 18, 2003)

Brah! drop me a line if you need anything. We need to keep da aloha spirit wherever we might be.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Got a new bunch of plants from BSS-- thanks a lot man! Blyxa, MT, and wild HM's and MU's look great! The anubias and large crypt were a bit too big, have them in a bucket now. Updated pics soon!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Glad you like 'em! Feel free to pass on down or compost whatever doesn't work for you. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Found a dormmate who has macro on his cam-- so got some pretty good pics!





































Some damaged micranthemum leaves, but that's to be expected in plants from the wild.

Hope you guys enjoy. Actually, the tanks I ordered don't come for 2-3 weeks!

Jeez, will I really have time before the semester ends? :icon_roll 

Well, this lil' one is plenty amusing. :fish:


----------



## Louis (May 1, 2004)

i didn't know cherries swam like the one in the first picture! thats cool. makes it even more annoying that nowhere in scotland has them though.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, shrimp swim like crazy if they want to! They can jump clear out of the water if they are so inclined!

Nice tank btw! I'm going to do a little nano on my desk at work.. soon. I need to get a cherry or two for it! They are more fun to look at than the amanos I have IMO.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

really? I think Amano's are amazing-- so big!

Well, I guess it's a result of circumstance. Back home in Hawai'i, I have a tank devoted to raising Red Cherries and CRS. A lot of breeders keep them. Heck, the streams themselves are over-flowing with invasive wild form "neocaridina denticulata sinensis." I can buy farm raised "wild form" cherry shrimp 15/$1.00-- heck we use them for feeders. Little buggers are more common than native shrimp are.

Amanos on the other hand, have a heavy restriction on them-- they are even more voracious than cherries are, and could reproduce in and invade all the brackish habitats. So to me, having Amanos for the first time seems like a rarity!


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

*great pics!!*

Hey there! My computer has been down the past two weeks so I haven't been on to see this until now. Love the pics! I want some cherries so badly but can't even find ghosts around here, let along cherries or amanos. I will have to order some soon. Anyway, good to hear that you are up and running albeit on a very small scale (ha ha) right now. I love the aqua vase. I am jealous at the resources available elsewhere. Fishkeeping seems to be a rarity in Memphis (at least FW is!)

How's school going? Any word on how NO faired through Rita?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey mississippi

School's fine-- and glad to have something alive in my room you know? Thouhg, with no fish I have a lot of annoying invertabrates  

I heard the levi's broke again in NO . . . :icon_frow The city is flooded again . . .

good luck finding some cherries. If you don't find any by winter, I'd be happy to send you some of the wild kind-- they come in all kinds of color shifts (black, brown, blue, beigh, maroon, etc.) not that you can determine what you get. :tongue:


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey GMF ... sorry I missed this post earlier in the week. Yes, from what I understand the levy did not hod for Rita. The news media were a lot quieter about NO this go-round. I kept waiting and watching and hoping to hear something. Very sad. 

I would love some wild guys. I am hopefully going to be setting up a 40L soon. I am planning it right now and have to save some $$.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Updated shot, got some marsilea from lbsfarm! came in very nice!










Sorry the photo isn't as nice as the older one-- didn't feel like going through the hastle of filling the tank etc. Since it's not in competitive condition anyway. Bits of this and that floating on top waiting for me to toss or find room for. :icon_roll

No algae out break yet, but my micranthemoides are melting a little!! :icon_frow 

Anyone know what could be the issue? I'm having some browning leaves. It's mostly lower parts (expected on a dense plant) but some higher leaves too which makes me think it's not just do to crowding. Should I trim or leave be?


----------



## cookfromscratch (Aug 10, 2005)

It is really growing in nicely! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Jeez, what a pain to start from scratch but I finally got everything I wanted together to start the intended lay out. 










8"w, 6t and 6d, back wall is white acrylic.
Using the nano filter as you can see.
Florabase is still the nutrient substrate used for the plants.

Plants:
Marsilea
Anubias nana
pomatagetan gayi
ludwigia repens

Fauna:
Emerald Eye Rasbora
Amano Shrimp

It's turned out pretty good even with how dominant the anubias is. Some other shots:




























Enjoy everyone!

BTW-- the old tank is no longer display use, but I still have it running. The cherry shrimp had dropped some eggs, and I can't give up a nice nursery and all the cute new baby shrimp. >.<


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

Should use petite instead, but I love the layout.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Mmm . . . petite would work too I think. But it's not a cheap plant, and I'd have to go out of my way to get it. Right now, I'm not really in a position to do that.

I'm not a big fan of really expensive plants that also grow really really slowly. buying petite nanas to decorate a tank is like buy really, really, expensive rocks.

besides, the leaf size of petites does not set them off as well from the marsilea.

I know the regular nanas are REALLY over-powering now, but if you read ahead . . . you can see that with heavier pomatagetan growth, regular nanas actually work better, and will be balanced in appearence.


----------



## kenny (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey GMF,
Hows the tank now ?


----------

